# Tried the mailbox mod



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2016)

Yesterday while doing a Salmon smoke, I decided to hook up the mailbox mod which has been stored away in my smoking shed, after I spent the morning struggling with the AMNPS which was  putting out very little smoke when in the normal position on the rails, left side inside the smoker.  After hooking up the mailbox, I transferred the AMNPS to the mailbox and OMG! What a difference.   
















Now, not saying I will stay with the mailbox mod especially with a couple ideas for my upcoming mod (flipping the element), but will always have the mailbox nearby, ready to party.  Love not having to open the smoker to tend with the pellets is nice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 21, 2016)

Good job on your mod. You will definitely notice a cleaner smoke in the food box.

 I see you can easily extend the run from the fire box to the food box. This will very helpful when smoking cheese as it will greatly assist in cooling the smoke and collect deposits. You will find that the rest time if needed at all will be greatly decreased. Note how much cleaner you glass is after a smoke.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## dr k (Feb 21, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Yesterday while doing a Salmon smoke, I decided to hook up the mailbox mod which has been stored away in my smoking shed, after I spent the morning struggling with the AMNPS which was  putting out very little smoke when in the normal position on the rails, left side inside the smoker.  After hooking up the mailbox, I transferred the AMNPS to the mailbox and OMG! What a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not having to open the smoker but to foil or remove food is great. I smoked a Butt last week for fifteen hours without foiling with two rows of pellets. Only opened once when IT hit 203*F to remove. I still got up every few hours to check over night. I have all holes that were built into the mailbox sealed and found that my short coupling between my mailbox and smoker draws hard enough to get all the air it needs at the bottom of the door at the hinge with the top vent on the smoker half open. Getting the Amnps up into the mailbox jet stream in the pic below eliminated drilling holes in the door plus I can remove magnets on the underside at the door if needed but think everything is dialed in with the Amnps being elevated. I haven't added this pic to my NASCAR Mailbox Mod thread yet. Having problems with uploading pics. May have to wait till I get on my laptop. 
-Kurt


----------

